# Patch Matching Help



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Best to start with your paint code. Remember that GM uses the same paint code for a number of "colors" but in reality it is just marketing. I have a "Pull Me Over Red" Cruze but it is the same paint code as "Red Hot". Here are a few, but unvetted sites to start with.

Learn How to Repair Chipped Car Paint in 4 Simple Steps

[h=3]Chevrolet Cruze Touch Up Paint & Paint Color Codes[/h]


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh wow I appreciate it! The site link you gave me was dead on. I also appreciate the how to link; I've fixed dings before, but the information they offered is more of a long term fix.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Glad I could help. Post the finished product for us.


----------

